

Apple’s Russian iTunes launch plagued with "pornography bug" - dbushell
http://9to5mac.com/2012/12/05/nsfw-apples-russian-itunes-launch-plagued-with-bug-displaying-escortpornography-sites/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
You'd think they'd have the sense to use something like "example.com", which
could never possibly have such content.

~~~
jonknee
Or maybe apple.com, worst case you get some self promotion.

------
mhurron
It's not a bug, it's a feature.

------
danso
> _Update: most likely, the problem arises because of links: the people
> responsible for iTunes, put the “temporary” link type xx.xx.xx. That’s just
> such a site exists, and, as we have seen today, has nothing to do with the
> ideals of the company.Waiting for the fix._

This is certainly a new hallmark of lorem-ipsum-dummy-code-type error.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
The actual site in question seems to be <http://xxx.xxx/> (NSFW, obviously)

~~~
Osmium
Aren't there standards for this kind of thing? When you want a placeholder
domain?

e.g. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.example> and
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.invalid>

~~~
jrockway
I personally use example.invalid. It's immediately obvious that it's an
example and invalid :)

------
eps
I used to work for a startup that used acmecorp.com in all their demos and all
over the documentation. It turned out the company behind the domain name
didn't really appreciate getting dozens upon dozens of "confirm your
registration" emails... but they did say we weren't the only offenders.

------
danabramov
Ironic that our iOS app got rejected today for “mature themes”.

~~~
i386
What is your app?

~~~
IheartApplesDix
I bet it's some kind of portal that aggregates other content that you're not
directly responsible for.

~~~
kristofferR
Reddit-apps are allowed.

~~~
bduerst
Links only to reddit, which doesn't host mature content (just links to it).

------
diziet
Apple had another similar issue with itunes searches that they just recently
fixed -- searches for taboo words returning a lot of results:

[http://blog.appstorerankings.net/blog/2012/10/28/itunes-
sear...](http://blog.appstorerankings.net/blog/2012/10/28/itunes-search-
results-for-taboo-words-disney-and-other-big-apps/)

------
frozenport
They didn't test it before deployment?!

------
JonSkeptic
pics or it didn't happen

